# USA work visa and a criminal record - help



## dottielady (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been reading for a while now, but this is my first post. Appreciate that there have been quite a few posts of this nature, but I'm hoping for some clarity on my situation please.

My husband has just been offered a job in the U.S - it's a two year contract for a great company. However, he was convicted of ABH ten years ago (when he was 19) and was given a fine as punishment (no jail time, no community hours, just the fine).

About five years ago, we were looking to go on holiday to the U.S and he decided to be absolutely honest and apply for a visa as we weren't sure if the crime counted as Moral Turpitude. He was unfortunately rejected for a tourist visa, but was told to try again in a few years.

We've never tried since, as we wanted to leave it as long as possible. Now it's coming to a time where he needs to apply for a work visa and we're extremely concerned that he will be rejected again.

He will mention the situation to the recruitment consultant who has secured him the role, but I am unsure if they will be able to help.

Does anyone have any advice/experience of this, and do you think he has a chance of getting a work visa? 

Thanks x


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This forum is staffed by volunteers not a legal counsel. 

He was convicted and will have to disclose this and the rejected visa. Has he requested his court records showing all the details and his police report?

It is up to the potential employer to move forward with the offer and the visa process.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you should never deal with consultant for h1B far too many scam deal direct 
with the employer ..very few companies would spend all that money for a two 
year employee

gwt you own aila lawyer in london there are a few 
the conviction may be a poroblem


----------

